# Red Melon sword growing



## laelw2000 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks to all your expert advice, my plants are doing well. I have a 55 gallon with 2 2 liter DIY CO2 and 4 x 40 watt lighting. I am using Florish and Florish Excell and just got some Florish root tabs. I had been using another brand of root tabswhich had to be replaced every 10 days. I use Fleet enema to try to get rid of the GSA on the glass. I have to scrub it off about once a week. I have a little bit of a problem with Green hair or black beard, but it is not out of control. I just bought 5 otos this week to help with the algae.
The red melon is growing well and has a massive root system, I found out this week when I wanted to move it about 1" forward. I left it where it was and moved the driftwood over so I could see the sword better.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That is good news, glad we could help. Your tank is looking good, the algae issues will sucumb in time. The main thing is to have fun with it


----------

